# Water/Fuel Tower - Spiral Walkway



## tinker (Dec 13, 2012)

I recently purchased a new tool, a Bladerunner from Rockwell. I wanted something that would make cutting small pieces of MDF easier and safer. It also came with a circle cutting jig, that works great! So I decided to build a water/fuel tank.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks realy great. Just some piping, ventilation and extra details and it should be a masterpiece!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That looks great. How the hell did you get that awesome concrete effect on the walls?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I really dig the spiral staircase. You could have some fun with that!!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

That looks fantastic. Can't wait to see it painted up!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

great work +rep, what exactly did you use for the stairway, it looks great


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Nice work, as others I would really appreciate a Tutorial for everything that goes on in this piece, I believe I could learn a usefull thing or two :grin:


----------



## tinker (Dec 13, 2012)

I plan to make a video tutorial for this piece, been recording the build. Thanks for all the feedback. I will get the video out as soon as I can. In the meantime please subscribe to my *YouTube channel* so you will know when it is released!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

This looks bad ass. Well done!!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks really nice all painted, really good job bro!


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Very nicely done. I just sub to YouTube channel and looks like you have a some cool videos on there.


----------



## tinker (Dec 13, 2012)

Oldman78 said:


> great work +rep, what exactly did you use for the stairway, it looks great


The stairs are 1/8" hardboard. Cut using a "Bladerunner" from Rockwell tools with circle jig.


----------

